
Merry Christmas HN - lateguy
My wishes to Santa :)
1) A more stable and prosperous world (No refugee crisis).
2) AI and Space exploration should move at twice the pace what it is now.
3) Equal opportunity to every kid in world.<p>One quote which drives me nowadays:
&quot;Either we are too smart or dumb to find god and ask him to solve all world problem&#x27;s. We are alone or together in creating the world we ever dream off&quot;<p>Happy Holidays.
======
viraptor
It's not Christmas until HN gets Christmas colours decoration!

------
orionblastar
Merry Christmas to you as well.

1) Natural Selection causes people to form groups or tribes that stick
together and attack other groups or tribes. If we don't want more refugees we
need to work on foreign relations in treating foreign nations better and
trying to solve climate change that dries up water sources in foreign nations
causing people to become refugees.

2) It is a lot harder than you think it is to go twice as fast. When I was a
child in the 1970s I figured by the time I grew up I'd be an astronaut and
explore the moons of Jupiter. People never traveled farther than the Moon due
to limitations in rockets. There is a limit in AI as well that can't be as
smart as human beings. In fact the universe has a speed limit in the speed of
light, and you find out these limits hold back research. For example the clock
speed of a computer is limited by the speed of light and can't go faster than
a certain rate, so they started to make cores instead to speed things up.

3) Equal opportunity only happens if everyone has the same potential. There
exists a wall called college that not everyone can afford, and not everyone
can pass, that is required for good paying jobs. Without it one has to take a
lower paying job. IN some cases if one is lucky enough and they dropped out of
high school or college and they learn programming they can get a good paying
job but it requires access to a personal computer and the Internet which isn't
affordable all around the world yet.

I think God gave us 'gifts' and each person has a different gift to use to
solve world problems. God lives in Heaven outside of this universe and judges
us after we die based on what we did in life to help out others. Did not God
command us to take care of the least of our brothers? Are we not stewards of
the Earth to take care of it as well?

I ended up on disability and became the least of our brothers, but I still try
and help out others. Just by fixing computer issues for others I can help.
Sometimes just being there to listen to someone can help.

The problems in the world are caused by people, not God, climate change is a
direct result of our technology harming the planet. Poverty is caused by
denying people an education and good paying jobs. Terrorism came about due to
failed foreign policies where our nations treated other people badly in order
to get access to oil rights and other stuff. Corporations run by people have
moved jobs to foreign nations for pennies on the dollar to create wage slaves
to work in factories to make stuff for us that has 'suicide nets' because of
how hard they work people that some of them try jumping out of windows.

We want God to solve problems that we ourselves have created, and that we
ourselves can solve.

1) Switch to renewable energy sources and get off fossil fuels so no more oil
sales going to terrorists and work to save water sources in Syria and other
nations to prevent a refugee crisis. Cut off the bank accounts of ISIS and
other terrorist networks so they can't pay and recruit people to kill others.

2) Implement a basic income and free or low cost college so that more people
can reach their potentials and find a way around limits to double the research
in AI and rocket science.

3) Find a way to make a basic income and free or low cost college for people
in third world nations so they can get a good paying job and compete with
others on a equal level. Have laws passed against discrimination in foreign
nations as well as your own nation. Donate money to foreign schools so they
can afford computers and Internet access to teach how to use a computer, maybe
even donate our old computers to them as well.

God gave us gifts and potential to solve these world problems, the problem is
most people use them for their own gains and don't notice it destroys the
environment and causes poverty, etc. Corporations are designed for profits,
not for solving world problems, so maybe we ought to change the way
corporations work?

